# Themes pour mac os X



## moimesme (12 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour, qqun aurait l'adresse d'un site contenant plein de themes pour mac os x svp ?
J'en ai trouvé qques uns mais tous ne sont pas terribles ,,,







Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## McBuffy (12 Janvier 2004)

Tu peux aller voir  ce site et cette  news récente.


----------



## McBuffy (12 Janvier 2004)

Et aussi www.resexcellence.com/themes/ avec des thèmes selon la version de ton système.


----------



## alexh (13 Janvier 2004)

Question : comment virer l'aspect brushed de safari ? (j'aimerais compléter mon thème SmoothStripes). Et est ce que ça serait possible pour iTunes ?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2004)

Pour iTunes, c'est impossible (et aussi pour QuickTime player).
Pour Safari, utilise Safari Enhancer (941 ko). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus généralement, Unsanity propose le très bon Metallifizer (350 ko) qui permet de choisir pour n'importe quelle application Cocoa l'apparence métal brossé ou aqua.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (13 Janvier 2004)

Ces thèmes marchent sur OS 10.2.4 ??? J'ai pas l'impression... ALUMINIUM POWAAAAAAAAA !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (13 Janvier 2004)

MacBuffy : sur xthemes, je parle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les thèmes marchent-ils sur os 10.2.4 ? aluminium est vraiment bien


----------



## jfr (13 Janvier 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pour Safari, utilise Safari Enhancer



Safaricon  le fait aussi...


----------



## alexh (13 Janvier 2004)

en fait, je ne voulais pas passer en safari 'blanc' mais en 'métal non brossé'.
J'ai installé PantherBrushKiller qui est censé faire ça mais ça ne marche pas (pê parce que j'ai installé SmoothStripes ...)


----------



## alexh (13 Janvier 2004)

c'était bien ça ... pantherbrushkiller donne vraiment de la gueule au système !


----------



## mtra (13 Janvier 2004)

http://www.macthemes.net/ un nouveau site bien fais !
maintenant au niveau theme gratuit (format .dtla) y a plus grand chose pour 10.3
payant tu as ShapeShifter avec pletore de theme..


----------



## alexh (13 Janvier 2004)

et dernier détail pour ceux que ça intéresse : 
pour virer tout le métal brossé (mais en gardant l'aspect métal), et virer les 'stripes' dans les éléments blancs, il faut : 
1/ installer pantherbrushkiller
2/ installer smoothstripes via shapeshifter (j'ai essayé qu'avec ça)
3/ via le prefpane APE manager, exclure Safari et iCal des applications enhancées par ShapeShifter.

Et là le résultat est parfait ...


----------



## McBuffy (13 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> MacBuffy : sur xthemes, je parle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur le site xthemes tu cliques sur "website" pour voir le créateur du thème et sur leur page (  ici ) tu verras qu'il y a une version pour 10.2 donc c'est possible mais j'ai pas essayé.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (13 Janvier 2004)

Est-ce que installer des thèmes ne cause pas des bugs ?? Parce que dans la page sur Aquafix, j'ai lu que ça pouvait même endommager les fichiers... cliquez ici


----------



## mtra (13 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que installer des thèmes ne cause pas des bugs ?? Parce que dans la page sur Aquafix, j'ai lu que ça pouvait même endommager les fichiers... cliquez ici



oui l'ancienne facons de mettre des themes est tres dangereuse, alors qu'avec shapeshifter c'est sans aucun risque il n'y a aucune modif de fichier. il y a un article sur ShapeShifter dans le lien que j'ai donné plus haut. le hic c'est que ca coute 20$..


----------



## turnover (14 Janvier 2004)

Mais si tu l'utilises pour la demo et que tu mets un theme qui te plait. Lors de la fin de la période de demo ça garde le theme mis non ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Janvier 2004)

Combien y a-t-il de risques de planter l'ordi à cause des thèmes ?? ça arrive souvent ? Et avec Aquafix, ça répare tout ou pas ? voir le lien que j'ai donné juste avant.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Janvier 2004)

Ne m'oubliez pas !!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Janvier 2004)

Répondez-moi, je vous en prie


----------



## mtra (14 Janvier 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu l'utilises pour la demo et que tu mets un theme qui te plait. Lors de la fin de la période de demo ça garde le theme mis non ?



non car comme je l'ai dit plus haut ca ne touche pas au fichier systeme


----------



## mtra (14 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Combien y a-t-il de risques de planter l'ordi à cause des thèmes ?? ça arrive souvent ? Et avec Aquafix, ça répare tout ou pas ? voir le lien que j'ai donné juste avant.



je dirais que la proportion a planté ton ordi  est proportionelle a  ta connaissance des fichiers systeme. en gros si tu ne comprend pas les modification impliqué par un theme ne touche a rien.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Janvier 2004)

Ouin, dommage !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 je ne vais rien toucher !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 mais il y en a qui sont si beaux


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Janvier 2004)

Euh et aquafix... vous savez si ça répare sans rien casser ??( c'est ici )


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Euh et aquafix... vous savez si ça répare sans rien casser ??( c'est ici )



 Je me cite... Mais svp, allez voir ce site si vous comprenez l'Anglais, et dites moi si possible si Aquafix marche bien et peut éviter des katastrophes !


----------



## alfred (17 Janvier 2004)

va voir  ici et   ici. note que le développement d'aquafix c'est arrêté, donc il ne pourra pas t'aider sous panther.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Janvier 2004)

Mais je m'en fiche de Panther ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seulement, sur jaguar marche-t-il bien ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Janvier 2004)

Euh... dans ton lien, il y a écrit qu'il ne fallait surtout pas l'utiliser sur les G4 récents. Les récents, ce sont ceux avec 10.2.6 ou supérieur ? emac G4 Mac OS X v.10.2.4, c'est bon ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Janvier 2004)

C'est du flood je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais quelqu'un qui comprend l'anglais et qui s'y connaît peut-il aller voir le site sur Aquafix que j'ai envoyé peu avant ?? désolé de vous embêter


----------



## alfred (17 Janvier 2004)

"Just ignore the warning. At least it worked fine on my machine", ce qui veut dire que malgré l'avertissement que son développement soit suspendu, le soft a très bien fonctionné sous 10.2.6. (c'est un post sur versiontracker, ce n'est pas moi qui le dit "je ne pourrai en aucun cas être tenu comme responsable etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). rassuré?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Janvier 2004)

Merci bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Mais Aquafix débugge-t-il vraiment bien ? Et d'ailleurs, est-ce que ça arrive souvent les buggs(oui, je sais, mtra m'a répondu en me disant que le risque de bugg était proportionnel à la connaissance du dossier système, mais je pige pas bien...) ?


----------



## mtra (19 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Merci bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce soft ne fait que des copies des fichiers modifiés, pour avoir utilisé ce genre de soft ca merde tres vite notament si tu n'as pas la bonne version du systeme. ou si tu as modifié des fichiers qu'aquafix ne prend pas en compte. en 1 mot : ca debug rien du tout.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (19 Janvier 2004)

Merci ! alors ça c'est clair et précis ! mais dommage, j'aurai bien voulu mettre Mac OS XP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Ca aurait été utile, quand je préfère les PC et que je déprime à cause de l'incompatibilité des applis : ça m'aurait un peu redonné le moral, bien que ça ne change en fait pas grand chose...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (21 Janvier 2004)

Il doit bien exister un autre logiciel que Shape Shifter qui permet de changer les thèmes sans danger ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (21 Janvier 2004)

Je pense à  Theme Changer et à  http://www.conundrumsoft.com/Download/ !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (22 Janvier 2004)

le deuxième site est duality.
je vous prie de répondre 
à l'aide !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (22 Janvier 2004)

Ben ! vous voulez plus me répondre ???


----------



## mtra (22 Janvier 2004)

tout les themer vont vers shapeshifter il devient tres dur d'avoir des themes pour panther. il y a bien la solution de tout convertir grace a theme park mais il faut shapeshifter...
de plus les themes convertit ont moin d'image du au limitation de leur format. ajoute a cela que pour la localisation francaise tu as encore moin d'image... a part shapeshifter il reste plus rien


----------



## krigepouh (22 Janvier 2004)

Il y a un petit problème avec ShapeShifter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une fois installé on ne peut plus s'en...
... passer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J'avais la version 1.0 je crois que j'ai gardé pendant près d'une vingtaine de jours, j'avais fini par oublié l'interface Aqua.
Suite à un crash quelconque j'ai dû redémarrer mon PowerBook (chose que je n'avais pas faite depuis vingt jours...), la date d'utilisation de Shape était dépassée depuis belle lurette et au redémarrage retour d'Aqua !! Quelle ne fut pas ma déception, je me suis ruée sur le site d'Unsanity pour connaitre la procédure d'achat et suis prêt à claquer mes  20, mais j'attends la sortie imminente de Label X pour acheter les deux en même temps et avoir une p'tite réduc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
En attendant j'ai installé la nouvelle version de Shape (1.1) j'ai encore 3 jours de rab' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






a+


PS : Mon thème préféré est "Milk" en plus il va bien avec mon fond d'écran (cf ci dessous) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://perso.club-internet.fr/cf_leroc/macg/desktop01.04.jpg


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (22 Janvier 2004)

et même pour Jaguar, rien d'autre que Shape Shifter ?


----------



## mtra (22 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> et même pour Jaguar, rien d'autre que Shape Shifter ?


pour jaguar y a duality et theme changer qui lise les .dlta pour trouver des vieux themes tu peux essayer resexellence


----------



## krigepouh (23 Janvier 2004)

[mode parenthèse] Heu... j'ai fait une bêtise tout à l'heure en affichant une image de mon desktop Mtra ?? On a plus le droit de faire afficher des images ?? [/mode parenthèse]


----------



## mtra (23 Janvier 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> [mode parenthèse] Heu... j'ai fait une bêtise tout à l'heure en affichant une image de mon desktop Mtra ?? On a plus le droit de faire afficher des images ?? [/mode parenthèse]



si mais pas trop grande.. voir le sujet sur les desktops dans la FAQ


----------



## krigepouh (23 Janvier 2004)

Ok ! No problemo je ferais attention la prochaine !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Janvier 2004)

Duality et Themechanger ne font pas de bugs ?
sinon, où télécharger ResExcellence(sur le site, je m'en doute, mais je ne l'y vois pas...) ?


----------



## mtra (23 Janvier 2004)

un peu de news dans le monde des themes Carpe Stellarem  a sortit de nouvelles applications pour modifier notre os, des truc pas mal du genre modifier carement la place des boutons a l'ecran ! ca ouvre pas mal de possibilité et pour seulement 15$.



> Carpe Stellarem is proud to announce Xtender our latest tool under development for modding your Mac. Xtender breaks the bounds of OS X theme development forever... and more...
> 
> In essence, Xtender is not a theme changer. Xtender can "inject" any program on the computer with outside code. This makes it possible to add functionality into an application or modify an existing behavior.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (23 Janvier 2004)

ça a l'air super Extend !
mais Theme changer et duality sont-ils aussi sûrs que Shape Shifter, pour les thèmes ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (24 Janvier 2004)

je rappelle que le site de Duality est  ici (il a l'air de ne pas faire des bugs, quelqu'un peut confirmer ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  et que themechanger est  ici (il a l'air bien aussi) !!
sont-ils aussi bien que ShapeShifter ?


----------



## mtra (24 Janvier 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> ça a l'air super Extend !
> mais Theme changer et duality sont-ils aussi sûrs que Shape Shifter, pour les thèmes ?



non car duality et theme changer remplace des fichiers systemes alors que SS ne touche a rien et donc peut etre mono utilisateur.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (25 Janvier 2004)

En gros, seul ShapeShifter permet de changer de thèmes sans pb !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (28 Janvier 2004)

j'ai bien résumé ?


----------



## mtra (28 Janvier 2004)

mettre des themes sur macosX peut etre source de probleme quelque soit la solution que tu utilises


----------



## warzaa96 (12 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,je voulais installer Metaliffizer mais quand je veux le lancer,on me demande avec quel application lancer:Que faire svp?


----------

